
On the Conceptuality Interpretation of Quantum and Relativity Theories - wadkar
https://arxiv.org/abs/1711.09668
======
wadkar
If you find it fascinating and prefer some light introduction to the area, I
would recommend the book by the (first two) authors: "Universal Measurements:
How To Free Three Birds In One Move"
[https://books.google.com/books?id=7O2tDgAAQBAJ](https://books.google.com/books?id=7O2tDgAAQBAJ)

Note that the book focuses on the idea of universal measurement. On the topic
of this paper, there is also 1 hour long video by Prof. Bianchi which I found
very good to accompany the paper:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SteQN1A33M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SteQN1A33M)

